# "Bodytalk" practitioner - worth a shot



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

I have looked at many alternative health remedies and modalities over the years (MANY!) and Bodytalk is the system I would urge all of you to look into. It may not be the answer for you but in my opinion it is a "must-address" first step.read more about it at: www.bodytalksystem.com There should be a practitioner in your general area under pracitioner search. If you decide to go, try and choose (and enquire) that practitioner who has the most (and uptodate) training. PM me if you have any questions.Scott P.S. This is not a salespitch as I have not trained in bodytalk, and am a senior member who has been here on and off for several years and have constantly searched through alternative health for answers. The conventional doctor approaches to "IBS" are NONSENSE in my opinion if you're looking to address CAUSES and true resolutions.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

As for just alleviating the symptoms rather than trying to resolve the causes, it seems to me that the following would help a lot:1. Diet and allergy elimination. LEAP is one avenue but you would have to be committed (I havent tried it personally);2. Take Ibsacol (again, I'm in no way affiliated with this product. And possibly take a fish oil supplement; and3. Practice some form of meditation or hypnotherapy or other form of mind-mastery to overcome the negative thoughts that our minds generate. I have no doubt that the above, in conjunction with Bodytalk, would significantly improve your IBS problems a few levels (if not all the way).it's worth a shot if your "life" is being impacted


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

Bump


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

Karate Chop!!


----------

